# I want to upgrade my HD to 500 but....



## dpc (Sep 5, 2005)

I have a really old PC that uses ATA hard drives. Which worked great last minth when I upgraded by seres 2 but how can I upgrade my HD tivo? I do have a laptop but that is 4 years old and has a ata hard drive as well? 

Can I buy a connector to connect my new hard drive to my laptop and do it that way?

PS the Seagate I bought for the series 2 was described as a cool running HD great for DVRs what SATA drive would be similar?

My new Tivo HD arrives Friday and Comcast comes out to set it up Saturday.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

You can either purchase a SATA board that you put in your PC (best solution if your PC meets whatever the requirements are for the board) or a USB to SATA external adapter.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Description=usb+to+sata


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Thw WD DVR Expander works straight out of the box and plugs into the back of the S3/HD and will not work with S2 which is IDE/PATA. The cheapest would be from costco ($139.99), if member, or +$50 to get membership. No PC required to set up.


----------



## dpc (Sep 5, 2005)

lew said:


> You can either purchase a SATA board that you put in your PC (best solution if your PC meets whatever the requirements are for the board) or a USB to SATA external adapter.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Description=usb+to+sata


Thanks. I would love to put in a new board but I I have an ata hard drive and old ram and an old AMD 1.1 gig CPU and really I would probably have to replace it all.


----------



## macava2620 (Jul 11, 2008)

i used this
http://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-USB-DSC5-3-5-Inch-Converter-Adapter/dp/B000HJ99DI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1219182960&sr=8-2

all I have is a laptop and this worked great. If you want to transfer recordings over to the new drive, then you need 2 of them.


----------

